# Huffy Racing 50



## marching_out (Dec 15, 2019)

Picked this up this weekend. Can't pass up vintage BMX even if it is a department store bike! I can find almost nothing on this model. Looks to be late 80's or possibly early 90's. Anyone know anything about these including the year?


----------



## marching_out (Feb 11, 2020)

bump


----------

